# school project



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I haven't posted all summer. I thought I would post some photo's of a school project we are working on.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice looking project JM. :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dont want those brats to get wet heads now do we...


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice project. Thanks for sharing the photos. I always enjoy seeing pictures as I am usually stuck in an office.

The problem with school projects (and I have insured many over the years) is the vicarious liability situation because of the children. You are considered liable whether or not it can be proven that you were negligent.

Standard orange cones, yellow tape and warning signs are sufficient to absolve you of negligence when an adult trespasses and gets injured. But if a child trespasses onto the jobsite, you will almost always be held liable whether or not you were negligent. The principle is that of "attractive nuisance" or "allurement". You would have to take extra precautions to prevent children from being able to get into the work area and to getting access to heavy equipment. You have to actually set up barriers making it virtually impossible for children to get access. 

It is the same with swimming pools and why homeowners have to have fences of a certain height and locked gates to keep children out, even though the pool is in their private backyard where uninvited guests have no rights.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Astrix said:


> Nice project. Thanks for sharing the photos. I always enjoy seeing pictures as I am usually stuck in an office.


I like the photos too:thumbsup: Nice covered walk way!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Astrix said:


> Nice project. Thanks for sharing the photos. I always enjoy seeing pictures as I am usually stuck in an office.
> 
> The problem with school projects (and I have insured many over the years) is the vicarious liability situation because of the children. You are considered liable whether or not it can be proven that you were negligent.
> 
> ...


That could be solved with a bowl of swedish fish every 20ft around the perimeter..


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice job. Looks like a lot of labor intensive work.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That could be solved with a bowl of swedish fish every 20ft around the perimeter..


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Spoken by someone who obviously understands children very well.

I wonder what the tax and OSHA regulators would think when you try to write off gummie candies as a business expense and safety equipment? :thumbup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice...:thumbsup:

You get done before all the little darlings returned?...:whistling


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> Nice job. Looks like a lot of labor intensive work.


Yes, lots of shovel work and a few changes along the way. 

When you look at the plans for these types of projects you just cant appreciate the work involved. We did "OK" but not easy, a real test of my fortitude.

We have completed quite a few of these very difficult projects at this point. They are labor intense, fast paced, no room to work, and just not very pleasant. These jobs are what pay the bills so it is what it is.

I would love to just sit in my dozer or excavator all day, never to pick up a shovel. :whistling 

Thanks for looking everyone and thanks for the compliments.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

griz said:


> Very nice...:thumbsup:
> 
> You get done before all the little darlings returned?...:whistling


No, not done yet. Change orders, and other complications put it back about a month. I am ready, will never drive to this town ever again as long as I live when we pull out! Hour drive each way.


----------



## cleanfillnet (Sep 15, 2012)

nice clean job, good equipment.. keep up the good work

__________________
Free Clean Fill 
Need it? Have it? Trade it!
www.cleanfill.net


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Interesting project, nice work.

Why was the concrete poured so high? Was it an architectural detail or does this prevent the kids from licking the steel in the winter mnths...?


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Sar-Con said:


> Interesting project, nice work.
> 
> Why was the concrete poured so high? Was it an architectural detail or does this prevent the kids from licking the steel in the winter mnths...?


It is a detail. The tubes used left a real nice smooth finish except for the tops. The tubes are lined in the inside with a rigid plastic. 

When vibrating the last few feet the tops didn't finish as nice as the rest.

I also think that they wanted to protect against salt (snow melt) rusting steel.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

How do you attach those turnbuckles to the tubes?
I have seen form guys make 2x4 frames that go on top of the column and clamp it, and then nail the turnbuckle to that..


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> How do you attach those turnbuckles to the tubes?
> I have seen form guys make 2x4 frames that go on top of the column and clamp it, and then nail the turnbuckle to that..


Looks like that's what they did judging from the picture.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

How's ADA compliance enforcement up your way with respect to pedestrian surface slopes? It's absolutely insane here. You pretty much need to figure on redoing 25% of new ingress/egress flatwork and it's gotten so bad that trying to HMA pave handicap parking spaces is an exercise in futility. Easier just to do them in concrete.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Looks like that's what they did judging from the picture.


That's the method, exactly.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

PipeGuy said:


> How's ADA compliance enforcement up your way with respect to pedestrian surface slopes? It's absolutely insane here. You pretty much need to figure on redoing 25% of new ingress/egress flatwork and it's gotten so bad that trying to HMA pave handicap parking spaces is an exercise in futility. Easier just to do them in concrete.


Same here, no end in to it.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

jmacd said:


> That's the method, exactly.


I couldn't see that, for whatever reason :whistling


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

That's ok we all miss stuff from time to time :laughing:


----------

